
Wendelstein 7-x stellarator puts new twist on nuclear fusion power - ScottBurson
http://www.gizmag.com/wendelstein7x-fusion-stellarator-plasma-tests/40014/
======
lobster_johnson
Previous discussion just a few days ago (different article, same press
release):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10437075](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10437075)

~~~
ScottBurson
Ah, thanks. I searched HN for "wendelstein stellarator" before submitting, and
got nothing, which I thought was odd, but I see I was only searching titles,
not comments.

~~~
lobster_johnson
If you'd searched for "wendelstein" only, you'd have found it. :)

